# welche schuhe fürs bremsenlose fahrrad?



## betonp!lz (7. Juni 2006)

moin,moin,
hab jetzt endlich mein 20"er!überglücklich!nur brakeless fahren is n bissl ungewohnt!hab heute fest gestellt,dass sich die sohle von meinen vans rowly xl 3 ordentlich runter gerieben hat!gut,der schuh hat auch ne verdammt weiche sohle und desshalb wollte ich euch mal fragen obs da nen "geheimtipp" gibt?
greetz max


----------



## Misanthrop (7. Juni 2006)

orchid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## betonp!lz (7. Juni 2006)

spezielles modell?


----------



## DirtJumper III (7. Juni 2006)

bei mir geht von der sohle nix weg, ich schleife aber auch nicht beim bremsen...


----------



## betonp!lz (7. Juni 2006)

sagst du zu deinem fahrrad "bleib stehen" und es steht,oder beißt du in die reifen?
kein plan wie man sonst anhalten sollte!


----------



## DirtJumper III (7. Juni 2006)

mittreten und dabei kraft aufwenden also nich die beine durchstrecken, ach des findet man nach ner zeit selber heraus wie man am besten stehenbleibt...


----------



## betonp!lz (7. Juni 2006)

ich glaub wir reden aneinander vorbei!
kann es sein dass du vom fakie fahren sprichst?


----------



## DirtJumper III (7. Juni 2006)

ne vom bremsen ohne bremse
ich hab vom mitreten ohne auf den pedalen geredet, also wie fred feuerstein


----------



## betonp!lz (7. Juni 2006)

ich checks nich!


----------



## DirtJumper III (7. Juni 2006)

brakelessfahrerinsidertechnikohneverschleiß


----------



## betonp!lz (7. Juni 2006)

ah,doch jetzt!du meinst auf dem boden mit "laufen"und gegendrücken!
sorry,ich stell mich grad n bissl dumm an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtJumper III (7. Juni 2006)

jo genau so mein ich des! ist halt meine technik und da geht halt fast nix von der sohle weg, wenn überhaupt was weg geht...


----------



## Nathol (8. Juni 2006)

DirtJumper III schrieb:
			
		

> mittreten und dabei kraft aufwenden also nich die beine durchstrecken, ach des findet man nach ner zeit selber heraus wie man am besten stehenbleibt...



Ich dachte, ich wäre der einzige, der sich ein bisschen Mühe gemacht hat nachzudenken, wie man seine Schuhe beim bremsenlosen Kinderfahrradfahren nicht kaputt macht.


----------



## RISE (8. Juni 2006)

Dauehaft wird da kein Schuh halten, wenn du mit ihm bremst, aber da ich hin und wieder auf die gleiche Art und Weise anhalte, könnte ich die Adidas Superstar und Samba empfehlen. Musst halt sehen ob du dich mit der Optik anfreunden kannst, ich hab sie beide in komplett schwarz und die taugen ganz gut. Ansonsten eben die Vans Fakes von Deichmann, die rubbeln sich sicher schnell rnter, aber sind billig.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (8. Juni 2006)

Bei meinen Vendever löst sich das Leder auf aber die Sohle ist hart und hält. Vorher hatte ich K2 die waren zu weich. Ich fahre zwar nicht brakeless aber die Sohle ist auf jeden Fall hart unabhändig davon was man damit macht.


----------



## UrbanJumper (8. Juni 2006)

waldp!lz schrieb:
			
		

> kann es sein dass du vom fakie fahren sprichst?


herzhaft musste ich lachen!


----------



## gwathdraug (10. Juni 2006)

wie schoon erwähnt...orchid ... meine sohle ist noch heile... aber die fredfeuersteintechnik ist am besten noch für den hinteren mantel...weil nicht nur  die sohle leidet drunter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieÖligeKette (10. Juni 2006)

waldp!lz schrieb:
			
		

> hab jetzt endlich mein 20"...




ähm...
ist das dein erstes, wie lange fährst du schon, warum ohne bremsen?

schränkst du nicht deine trickvielefalt dadurch extrem ein?


gruss / uli


----------



## Molox (10. Juni 2006)

also barfuss funktioniert das auch wunderbar
shoeless?
gibt gut hornhaut


----------



## man1ac (10. Juni 2006)

wenn du brakeless fährst musst du dich halt mit höhrem schuh verschleiss anfreunden da geht leider kein weg dran vorbei


----------



## Nathol (10. Juni 2006)

man1ac schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du brakeless fährst musst du dich halt mit höhrem schuh verschleiss anfreunden da geht leider kein weg dran vorbei



Doch, da geht ein Weg dran vorbei und er steht weiter oben in diesem Thread.


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (10. Juni 2006)

omg fahrt doch einfach bremse und rotor man... Das bremst dann was so wie brakeless nutzt aber die schuhe nicht so extrem ab...


----------



## man1ac (10. Juni 2006)

Nathol schrieb:
			
		

> Doch, da geht ein Weg dran vorbei und er steht weiter oben in diesem Thread.



nein wenn du brakeles fährst wirst du immer mit den schuhen bremsen müssen ergo nuzen die sich dann schneller ab


----------



## SahnebrotRider (10. Juni 2006)

RISE schrieb:
			
		

> ... könnte ich die Adidas Superstar und Samba empfehlen ... ich hab sie beide in komplett schwarz und die taugen ganz gut. ...



Meinst du, das geht auch mit weißen Sambas?


----------



## DieÖligeKette (10. Juni 2006)

ioN" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
			
				1lLu$ioN schrieb:
			
		

> omg fahrt doch einfach bremse und rotor man... Das bremst dann was so wie brakeless nutzt aber die schuhe nicht so extrem ab...



ich verstehe dich nicht, vieleicht mal deutlicher schreiben!?



			
				man1ac schrieb:
			
		

> nein wenn du brakeles fährst wirst du immer mit den schuhen bremsen müssen ergo nuzen die sich dann schneller ab



wer wirklich fahren kann, der bekommt die schuhe eh gestellt.

an alle poser die sich nur die bremsen abschrauben aber nicht einmal basictricks können:


----------



## Domas (10. Juni 2006)

DirtJumper III schrieb:
			
		

> mittreten und dabei kraft aufwenden also nich die beine durchstrecken, ach des findet man nach ner zeit selber heraus wie man am besten stehenbleibt...


genau so mach ichs auch, is schön sohle- und reifenschonend! 
nur wenn ich kurzfristig bisl tempo rausehmen muss steck ich den fuß zwischen rahmen und reifen...


----------



## betonp!lz (11. Juni 2006)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:
			
		

> ähm...
> ist das dein erstes, wie lange fährst du schon, warum ohne bremsen?
> 
> schränkst du nicht deine trickvielefalt dadurch extrem ein?
> ...



jo,is mein erstes bmx,bin vorher 24"gefahren!komme brakeless super klar!bis auf fufs kann ich noch alles machen was ich vorher auch konnte!z.b. 360 tailtap!

ich fahr auch nich brakeless weil ich ein cooles west-coast-G-unit-ghetto-kind bin oder weil mich das kabel stöhrt sondern weil des feeling irgendwie geiler is!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## betonp!lz (11. Juni 2006)

man1ac schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du brakeless fährst musst du dich halt mit höhrem schuh verschleiss anfreunden da geht leider kein weg dran vorbei



ich hab ja nich wissen wollen welche schuhe für immer halten,sondern obs welche gibt,die besonders lange halten


----------



## man1ac (11. Juni 2006)

des is scho klar

also mit orchid hab ich gute erfahrungen gemacht 
inopia sind schei$$e und lotek rocken auch


----------



## DieÖligeKette (11. Juni 2006)

waldp!lz schrieb:
			
		

> ich fahr auch nich brakeless weil ich ein cooles west-coast-G-unit-ghetto-kind bin oder weil mich das kabel stöhrt sondern weil des feeling irgendwie geiler is!



na dann klappts sicher auch bald mit dem editieren 

link mir mal was zu 24" street, interessiert mich brennend!


----------



## Napalm.Kurty (14. Juni 2006)

Wer bremslos fährt muss halt bisschen bedachter fahren.

Orchid Schuhe sind nich so der bringer, zum Laufen gut, ham ne harte Sohle. Aber erwarte nichts krasses von denen. Zum Radfharen sind die viel zu teuer.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (16. Juni 2006)

Napalm.Kurty schrieb:
			
		

> ...Zum Radfharen sind die viel zu teuer.




sind sie das nicht alle?


----------



## DirtJumper III (16. Juni 2006)

ich find das 75 für Lotek schuhe gehen und für mich die perfekten radtreter


----------



## fall guy (17. Juni 2006)

lotek is bis jetzt der geilste schuh den es gibt


----------

